# Concrete Staining



## Turney (Jun 10, 2012)

I have been reseaching this for a while and decided that I am going to do it myself. I am planning to use the Eagle Staining products from Home Depot. 

Question - Where my tac strips are, there is already some damage (looks like they had been replaced once). should I fix (patch) this or leave as is? If I patch it how, with what?

Wife said she doesnt care if I fix it. She just wants the old carpet gone. Id rather do it right. 

FYI we are going with a rustic dark color that resemble marble.

Thanks!!!


----------



## JrBass (Mar 11, 2013)

Pictures would help.

is it concrete under the carpet or a traditional plywood subfloor? 

Im under the impression that the concrete is damaged near the tack strips (holes), and that you want to know how to fix the pits before staining the existing floor. I would make sure to fix all cracks and voids in the concrete and do a good sanding job to remove any imperfections. As for the filler material I would use a cementitious product, but I would highly recommend asking a local masonry/concrete supplier what to use for your project. The only issue you will run into is that the concrete will most likely stain a different color than the filler material. If this were my project (just advise) I would go and put some chips and small holes throughout the floor to give it a rough rustic feel, but you said similar to marble so you will definitely need to patch the holes! I would recommend possibly putting a slurry layer down over the entire floor to ensure uniform color.

-OR-

If it is a sub floor you will need to find the direction of the joists. then you need to drill a hole large enough to measure the thickness of the subfloor sheathing. once this is done take your circular saw and set the blade to the depth of the sheathing. Cut out the damaged area ensuring that the ends of the cut end on top of a joist. Then its as simple as cutting a piece to replace and re-nailing to the joists.


----------



## Turney (Jun 10, 2012)

here you go


----------



## wakeupluis (Feb 16, 2006)

Fix it for sure. Personally I would tile it and be done with it. But if you like the staining go for it. I do not know how to patch it. Probably mix some quickcrete in a bucket.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

google concrete patch, home depot sells it.


----------



## vt_fish02 (Oct 16, 2009)

Patch it then build out your base boards with a piece of quarter round. That's what my friend did. My parents did the same thing when they removed their carpet and went with the hardwood floors.


----------



## JrBass (Mar 11, 2013)

Turney said:


> here you go


As I stated earlier I would not go with just any concrete patch due to non uniform coloration once stained. I would go to a concrete supply company and present him with these photos and see what he recommends. Its worth the extra effort for it to come out right. The yahoos at home depot provide (for the most part, there are exceptions) terrible advice especially when it comes to concrete, or any kind of finishing work.

Where are you located? I could look through my contacts and see if I know someone in the area.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Ardex is the floor patch product you are looking for. Industry standard product for feather edge finish like those places where the tack strip was. You will need to let it dry for several days, generally 28 but check mfgr recommendation, before applying the stain.


----------



## Cat O' Lies (May 21, 2004)

You could always use thinset and float the entire floor prior to staining.. Start out with a fresh canvas for your staining.

http://engraveacrete.com/overlay


----------



## unc_jaws23 (May 29, 2008)

*Thinset vs patch*

Use nonshrink grout as a patch, but they will not stain the same ad the concrete. Only way to get a uniform finish is thinset, or grout entire floor.

QUOTE=Cat O' Lies;7327657]You could always use thinset and float the entire floor prior to staining.. Start out with a fresh canvas for your staining.

http://engraveacrete.com/overlay[/QUOTE]


----------



## cmboyd (Jul 1, 2009)

*stained concrete*

PM me....... This is my company www.g2floorscapes.com....I would me more than happy to guide you....but I would suggest you hire a professional it is not as easy as you think. Especially if you want to hide the tack strip holes.


----------



## Little D (Oct 11, 2011)

*Concrete staining*

I have started doing this this past week. I used the web site DibbleDabblelife.blogspot.com i think it has worked so far still need to put the polyurethane down but so far it turned out pretty well. hope this helps.


----------



## Turney (Jun 10, 2012)

how did you get up all of the paint over spray?


----------



## Little D (Oct 11, 2011)

I used a roller for the exterior latex and walmart sacks to apply the stain. Now I am using a roller to apply the polyurethane. I will post more pictures when I'm done with the polyurethane hopefully tomorrow.


----------



## Turney (Jun 10, 2012)

So you painted it?


----------



## Little D (Oct 11, 2011)

Painted and concrete stained it. Look at the blog dibbledabbleblog.


----------



## Turney (Jun 10, 2012)

I love it little D. What kind of paint did you use for the base? Did you do it just like the dibble dabble site stated? Only thing I was thinking of doing different is using concrete paint but I may but interior paint (probably cheaper)

What method did you use to create texture.


----------



## Turney (Jun 10, 2012)

What colors did you use? What is the difference in the 2nd and 3rd pictures?


----------



## Little D (Oct 11, 2011)

I used exterior latex for the base then we got two different colors of the Semi-transparent concrete stain and used walmart bags to pat the stain down, very easy. Then used a full gallon of polyeurthane 3 coats to protect the color. Here is the last picture of the poly-


----------



## Gator gar (Sep 21, 2007)

Beautiful, Really beautiful.


----------



## Turney (Jun 10, 2012)

What cot of base paint and what stain colors did u use. I love it!! Looks great.!!


----------



## Turney (Jun 10, 2012)

What color of base paint and stains did you use? I really like it!!


----------



## g2outfitter (Jul 21, 2009)

Looks awesome. I really like the look. I am currently building a home and having budget problems with builder. This may help. How does concrete flooring hold up. I have heard horror stories about always looking dirts. Wears horrible and also heard best thing since slice bread. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## FISHINFOOL87 (Jun 21, 2010)

Looks great!


----------



## Little D (Oct 11, 2011)

We used a light yellow exterior latex for the base coat to get a uniform base color. I forgot to take pictures of that step. The semitransparent concrete stain the first color was orange fire and the second color was vauqero brown. Then 3 coats of polyurethane. The stain has not been on the floor long enough to check durability but the website says a couple of years without no issues.


----------



## Turney (Jun 10, 2012)

Thanks for the info little D. I like yours much better. I tried to so exactally that the dibble dabble site did and when I applied with the walmart bads it came out looking like someone walked across it with muddy shoes. Can you tell me a little more about how (technique) you used to apply the stain with bags?

I just dipped it in the stain and dabbed it on like you would with a sponge.

thanks for all the help


----------



## skeeterlagoonlost (Jan 12, 2014)

Man that looks great, good job. I have a large 14'x52' screened in porch with old indoor outdoor carpet. Thanks you just gave me another project to do. Hope my wife does not see this.....lol


----------



## Little D (Oct 11, 2011)

To use the walmart bags we just dipped it in the gallon of stain then put it on the floor, and kind of spread it out in about a 2' square and then started patting the stain with the bag. The Bag was scrunched up to about the size of our palms, As the stain was starting to drying we kept going over the same 2' section and that was all we did. I found that the longer you stayed in the same section the lighter the color would become. Hope this helps?


----------



## Turney (Jun 10, 2012)

Mine looks like a muddy mess. Based on what your saying I think I didn't spread the stain enough. I need to spread it and then dab. I just dabbed it making it splotchy.


----------

